# Why do people?



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Just because I have a fishing pole in my hand does not mean I want every single person to ask me..

Have you caught anything?
What do you usually catch out here?
What are those fish jumping out there?
Do you eat those?
What are you fishing for?
Doing any good?
Is this a good spot?
What kinda bait is that?
Do you live here?
Have you caught anything?
Have you caught anything?
Have you caught anything?
Have you caught anything?
Have you caught anything?
Or mind if I stand here and talk your ear off about crap you could care less about, for the next 30 minutes?

Even if I have had the best day ever I will answer no after the 90th person asks me. I consider myself a people person. I teach and I like people but after standing in the suds I grow tired of talking.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i love the *are their sharks out here question*! i politely respond were else would they be!!!!! in the d*%#$#%[email protected] blasted f%#[email protected] fresh F%$#$NN water F*&*&%$ trout stream in the F&%#$N ass mountains. i dont get this one to this day how grown poeple made it through school and dont no there are sharks in the ocean. other questions i get repetedly

wat size line you usin.
how long you been here
what you plan on catchin with that
you fishin for watever bites
you ever caught anything out here
and so on and so on
i do believe you could answer evry question someone is gonna ask as soon as they get within five feet of you and stop without even them havin to ask.
no no 

fish
yes
yes
yes
yes
some
and 
maybe......................................................


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

You can have some fun with it also.

What r u catching?...Sea carp

What bait u using?....Half a pork chop soaked in 
two fingers tequilla.

Can u eat em?...yep, best fried in penzoil 10w30.

what kind of rod/reel is that?...macrocaster 27000wd40 tarpon slayer on a 10' ricky williams ultra light heavy beach whore rod.

ha ha ha ha!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

BW,

i feel for ya there,

i have not had that when i've been to MB. i usually get the couples holdings hads walking at dawn not paying any attention and walking right into my lines  

pisses me off when that happens. 

i don't mess with your tryin' to get laid, don't mess with my line bonehead!

LMAO!

hey if i head to MB again this summer we should go chase the fish a time or two!!

cheers
jerry

cheers
jerry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*My favorite..........*

I like the "Hey where's all the fish at"?, question you get when you're in a bait shop. Ya wanta say in the f--n water ya slap d--k, where ya think. But I just shake my head and walk away.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Jerry sounds good man lemme know.

I am going to start saying..

Q: "what ya catching"?

A: Trouser Trout

HAHAHA


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My fishin' partner and I have a fool proof system for running off the tourists....Probably not the "nicest way", but it works beautifully.

Upon the tourist's approach, one of us will ask the other,

"Did you ever get that case of gonhorrea cleared up that you caught from the whore in Jacksonville???"

"When's your court date on that Aggravated Assault case?" 

You can also,

Cut a loud fart, or

Light up a cigar, or both.....


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm pretty good at the loud fart says the ole lady so if you need any help give me a call i can run all the way back home.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Classic..*

Had this happen more than once..

Release a 40" plus drummie and get>> "How big dem things gotta be for ya can keep one?"


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

DD, I will let you know when I have that happen once. The 40" red part I mean  .

Have to go with BigD and get 'em to rip one for us!


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

I LOVE "WHY DID YOU THROW IT BACK? WHAT WAS WRONG WITH IT? WAS IT TO SMALL? ITS A BULL OR A 3-4 FOOT SHARK! YOU GOTTA LOVE :--| TURONS AND THINK ABOUT IT WE WERE ALL TURONS AROUND BIRTH!!!!!  THE BIGGEST THING I HATE IS WHEN A TURON WITH A FISHING POLE PARKS HIS BUTT NEXT TO ME AND PROCEEDS TO CROSS EVERYONES LINES AT ONCE!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I also like the ones that.........*

Stand right behind ya when ya gettin ready to cast. I like lettin the clam I'm throwin tickle their nose or drip clam juice on their head.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*Introduce yourself..*

Maybe we should wait until we cut up bait, like fresh bunker or mullet and a mess of clams then have it all over our hand then.

"My name is Rob--with a handshake of course"

Welcome to the everything I own smells like fish club


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

your bait runner goes off you set the hook line starts peelin off and immediatly the first touron standin their goes *"wat you got"* im like well if you wait a second my buddy will radio it in from the sub!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I really hate when the guy next to you has a spinning reel rigged on a offshore trolling rod and has no clue what he is doing decides to help you out by reeling in your rig or thinks your drag is too loose. What a dumb waste of oxygen! I had someone do that the other day. If something had hit my line, it would have gone flying over the rail. The idea that you never touch someone's rig unless you know what you're doing and/or they've given you permission obviously has never dawned on your average touron. I lost a nice tarpon last year because of that, and yes, I'm still fuming about that.

Usually when I see people who have no clue what they're doing, I give them a wide berth. However, if they're nice and friendly, I gladly show them a few tricks, but still stay a healthy distance away.

I'd rather be on a pier full of people who know what they're doing than on a pier with a few who are clueless.


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

The other week I had a guy try reeling in my anchor line and he insisted that there was a fish on it. :--|


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, "you gotta bite!". To which I reply, "Would you like to reel all that line in just so I can prove to you that there isn't?"

That's why fishermen don't get along with tourons. Unless they're female, good-looking, over 18 and willing to fall for your stories, hook, line and sinker.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Had this happen more than once..
> 
> Release a 40" plus drummie and get>> "How big dem things gotta be for ya can keep one?"


haha good stuff. i was catchin and releasing pups in the surf here a few weeks ago and got looks from people like i was throwing $100 bills in the water.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

And I have seen a 100 dollar bill wash up.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you released it right?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

it was outta the slot!! only allowed to keep bills between fives and twenties here!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

another favorite of mine is "Are you busy?do you mind takin our picture!"


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I caught a skate in hilton head two years ago. everbody was crowding around me. one guy had to take a picture of course


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

these people here just want you to drop your pole wash your hands take their camera and take pictures of them!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

how bout this one 

Did ya ever get that fish in i saw you fightin *last week?*


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

don't wash your hands and get some nice bait all over them(your hands  )


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow you guys take fishing way to serious. Get boat and fish alone if its that bad.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I do have a boat. And this is not about taking fishing seriously or not. Fishing from the beach in a touristy town is different than most places. Thread was started for fun. Seems like it is still is.

Want me to start a thread on the boating forum "Why do people have to zoom their jet skies right through my fishing hole?"

or

Why would you.....that is a NO WAKE sign!

Do you take that seriously?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

big worm dam man you got those gun sites aimed straight huh> is just funnin. but i do take my fishn extremely seriuosly. 

or this one
question> what is that?
answer< a crab.

or 
question< do you got one?
answere< do you see me reelin.

or 
heh man you got a bite
response> if somethin ate that whole blue crab youd no it!

or this one 
yeah i came down here fishin last year one day and didnt catch nothin. i didnt think there were any fish here! are there??
response> this is the ocean what you think.
or this

is that an island way out way?? 
to which i politely respond every time > no thats a boat!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Did not mean my post in a snotty way really.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

we no>


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Big Worm said:


> Did not mean my post in a snotty way really.


 If someone takes it snotty, they are obviously one of those that asks the questions you listed.

I luv when they all gather round as I'm tryin to get my anchor loose, cameras and all.

But as Emmanuel said....if they purty and over 18, scantily clad a bonus, I will answer all their questions with the truth and nothin but the truth, almost.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Big Worm said:


> I do have a boat. And this is not about taking fishing seriously or not. Fishing from the beach in a touristy town is different than most places. Thread was started for fun. Seems like it is still is.
> 
> Want me to start a thread on the boating forum "Why do people have to zoom their jet skies right through my fishing hole?"
> 
> ...


Sorry about your luck Big Worm. I dont have that problem up here due to the fact that the beaches are emptly in the fall when Striper season is in full swing. I can understand your situation now. And my drum holes are in a no swim zone as well. Hey, at least down south where you are the water is warmer and fishing is better.
Here is a pic of my 1st one of the season.
Chapa
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...pa/107_0740.jpg


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

HA! HA! HA! HA!

I love it!!!
I had a guy afew weeks ago ask about a boat way out. 
"Wow, what is that? Is that land?" 
I said "Yes, it's England. The last storm washed it in"
The dude got pissed off and left. Oh well, no more stupid questions.
I got cocky one time on 2nd Ave. Pier in MB. Once, and wont do it again. A guy, very nice and mannered, had his son on the pier fishing. This is one of those guys you don't mind having out there. I was playing the "BIG FISHERMAN" and answering all their Q's. Well he caught a ribbonfish and asked about it. I told him they will bite if you get on the wrong end. He asked if I would help. NO PROBLEM. As I was holding the fish I was distracted by a very well filled bikini. And as soon as I looked up an smiled, I yelled F*#!. Right in her face. Yes the durn thing bite me. Now I have several scars on my left index finger to remind me to keep my ego under control,and my eyes and mind on what's at home.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

page cannot be displayed on your image man. Also I have never fished your beach in VA but am very familiar with OC, and AI both and love them. I lived in salisbury MD for a number of years and fished OC inlet hard for big stripers and some people there still did not know the rules of the "road". Beach is another matter.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Big Worm said:


> page cannot be displayed on your image man. Also I have never fished your beach in VA but am very familiar with OC, and AI both and love them. I lived in salisbury MD for a number of years and fished OC inlet hard for big stripers and some people there still did not know the rules of the "road". Beach is another matter.


<a href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/chapa/107_0741.jpg">Link</a>


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i had a guy while standing on the end of the pier ask me if their was any way to get farther out!!!

uh duh.

i said yeah smiw or boat>

i also seen a women go runnin down the peir yellin shark at the top of her lungs to the surfers and swimmers after a poirpose surfaced. yeah she cleared the beach for the rest of day.

someone asked me once also why those big birds were fallin in the water outta the sky? are they dyin he said?


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

clinder;
With the birds; you should have told him yah you want to take a shot.  
These are prime reasons I don't work a "public" job. I don't deal well with stupid people. The wife says I have "bit" of a mean streak in time like that.
Hey; that's what meds are for. To keep my calm.  


Tight lines.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I didn't actually witness this,*

but I know the guy that the story was told about and know it to be true,as he has done worse..  

He was pinriggin off Rodanthe Pier, NC and the wind was making his anchor line whine in a strange pitch.. Some lady from outta nowhere comes up and ask him "What is that noise"?? (Well you gotta understand the guy I'm talking about,he's pretty quick on his feet..  ) "It's a baby dolphin" he told her.. There were some dolphin in the surf at the time and he pointed at those and said "there is the mother he is crying for her".. The lady,who was almost in tears, turned to her husband and says "Fred listen to the baby dolphin crying for it's mother!"


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

pullin my crab trap up im told oh look you got one!!!!!!!!with no crab!!!!!!!! no thats a fish for bait and this is a 'crab' trap!!!!!!!!!!! sorry guys and gals i couldnt let this one die quite yet!!!


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

I hate it when a dog comes up and p!sses on my bait cooler


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Anybody who's fished cg has seen the chain we put up to keep the bottom-riggers away from the king rigs.

well one day we were fishin and this guy (obviously after takin a few hits from his Bud bottle) comes up and wants to know what the chain is for. we politely explain the purpose to him, and he promptly flies into a rage, declaring that it can't possibly be legal to chain off the end.

even after we told him that cg was a private pier and could therefore make its own rules, he refused to accept it.

he got on his cell phone, sayin he was gonna call 'the feds' and get that chain taken away.

never heard from him again.  

also love the people who come crowding around ya after you pull in a small blacktip or hammerhead and they're like, "is that a shark?"

what does it look like, genius? its got fins, teeth and no scales, but it's really a goldfish.

and two more before i go, don't ya love the people who try and tell ya there's a fish on your line, and you look and see that they're talkin about your anchor rod being bent over? or the ones who try and set the hook every time a wave moves their rod tip?

gotta love it...

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*oops, forgot one*

theres a big red (34" i think) that lives behind the bar off of cg, and one day i hooked in to him. when i saw what it was, i cut the line (couldn't find a dropnet to bring him up and get the hook out), tied a new rig and started fishin again. little later a touron says, "hey sucks that your line broke, that was a nice fish." i explained what had actually happened, and his first words were "well why tha hell did ya cut the f*&^in line!?! i'd have kept that son-of-a-b%$#*!" i then explained that keeping the red was against the law.

swear to god, he says to me, "man, f#$& the law! that fish would be on my f*%$in table or on the [email protected]#$ wall if it was me!"
  :--| 

what is this world coming to?

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

The world is coming to the same thing it has always been coming to man. Morons that take advantage of our resource. They could care less about stocks and habitat. Fishing is about dinner, and beer. To most of us on here it is about spending rdiculous amounts of money on tackle and the enjoyment of the actual fishing.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> or the ones who try and set the hook every time a wave moves their rod tip?


They should use circle hooks   
 Fisherkid


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

*Great thread*

Some great stories about dumb azz observers. I've never had a problem with crowding except on the pier. Catch a couple of spots and some jerk always starts moving over. I gave up the pier because of that. Fishing the surf I've never had a problem except with the idiots flying kites or throwing footballs over my head. I once kicked a guys football as far out in the surf as I could. Fool said, "What'd ya do that for."


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ive always wanted to give a big bull red to the first [email protected]#$ that starts cusin and tellin me how stupid i am for letting em go then callin the dnr and reportin some guy with a big bull drum dead! tell em to put that on your wall!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

are you hung on the bottom?


----------

